# Structo Loom for sale Sacramento Calif



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

This is a Structo Artcraft Loom, known as a Structo 600.

It has the number 600-15660 written on it.

It's a small table loom about 20 inch weaving width.

It has four harnesses.

It has all the parts, it is in good working condition.

Located in Sacramento, Calif.



Asking $135

Send email for more info

[email protected]


----------

